# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  كورنيش يا محلاك

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
اشحالكم

ديك السنة يوم اروح الكورنيش اخذت ليي كم لقطة 
بس ما كثرت 
ظهر انهار وحر اشوي 

المهم اخليكم مع الصور 
كان الكورنيش شي رهيب صراحه 
والمناظر حلوه
وذلك للتحسيرة فقط 






باقي صورة مو راضية تجي ليش ما ادري :weird:

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام 
> اشحالكم
> وعليكم السلام خييتي عفاف
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

مشكووره اختي عفاف على هذه اللقطات 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*اشتهيت اروح* 
*حركات* 
*حلويين اللقطات* 
*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

----------


## همس الصمت

وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام ..
زين بعد رآفتي بحال هالصور وطلعتيهم
وخليتينا نشوف ونتحسر << ماتشبع من صور البحر
خخخخخخ
الصور مرة رهيبين عفاف
عجبوني مرة 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ويالله دوم ورينا رحلاتك وكشتاتك
وخلينا نستانس معاكِ
دمتِ موفقة دوم يالغالية يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبراس 
تشكر اخووووووووك 
ويا كثر المدعس عندي

هدوؤ 
يلا خلينا انروح كشته 
وصور الكشتات موجودين بس شبل قال هو بنزل اول 
والزحمة الي عندي ووو

الأيام جاية انزلهم بالمستقبل
مشكورين عالمرور
هموسه الغالية
اي والله راحت ايام النشاط

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله 

شكل البحر رهيييب لايمل منه ابد...

من زمان مارحت في النهار دوم اشوفه اسود<<<هههههه

يالله ورينا بعد الي من زمان ومانزلتيهم بلانتظار...لاتصيري ملووله

سلامي وتحياتي يلغلآآ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش بحوره 
 تامري امر انتي

----------


## ليلاس

*ماا شااء الله ..*

*صور حلوة ..* 

*البحر صاير غييير شكل ..*

*يسلمووا حبوبهـ ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي مرورش خيو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شاء الله يا مشاء الله 

بجد شو يا محلااه *_^ >> اتحسررت ارووح خخخ ما تشبع هع 

لقطتيين حلووين 
وعليكم بالعافيه وان شاء الله رحله سعيده 

تسلم يمنااك وتسلم عدستك 

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلم لي بصمتش الحلوه

----------

